# Texas City Dike



## saltwaterfisherman (Jan 5, 2014)

I always had boats until I sold my offshore boat a few years ago. I am getting the itch to go fishing again, but I don`t know anything about surf fishing and don`t have the gear. I am laid off like millions of others so I don`t have the funds to go out and buy surf rods and reels. 

I have never been to Texas City Dike so I am hoping that you can help. Have you fished Texas City Dike, and what was your experience? What did you catch? What pointers do you have? I am also looking for any helpful information. 

Thank you,


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

Take a visit down there. See what others are doing. Spend some time over there and you will see what methods produce and what doesnt. There are hundreds sometimes thousands of people down there every day. They are there daily for a reason.

Go give er a try....


----------



## dinodude (Mar 17, 2013)

saltwaterfisherman said:


> I always had boats until I sold my offshore boat a few years ago. I am getting the itch to go fishing again, but I don`t know anything about surf fishing and don`t have the gear. I am laid off like millions of others so I don`t have the funds to go out and buy surf rods and reels.
> 
> I have never been to Texas City Dike so I am hoping that you can help. Have you fished Texas City Dike, and what was your experience? What did you catch? What pointers do you have? I am also looking for any helpful information.
> 
> Thank you,


Honestly, I never really had much luck at Texas City Dike and many people I see around me don't do too well; it can be on and off but I've always heard this: moving tides of some sort is needed. Also, I don't really see much going on in the water unless it's early morning (before sunrise).

Look up the topological structure of mosquito island, some parts are dangerous. As you wade out, there should be a gut you walk through; lots of people try to fish that during a tide.

Also, during an incoming tide, try fishing on the left hand side; there is a *huge* *deep* hole where fish might be hiding. There are people who have drowned so make sure you have a pfd (you can get them for like 20 bucks at academy). Follow the lead of other folks, and no need to go more than waist deep.

Also, I recommend you wear thick pants of some sort, I noticed jellyfish while wading at TCD, and at galveston beach, my entire family (except me) got stung.


----------



## bigdawg (May 23, 2004)

Give it a shot brother there are plenty of fish to catch at the TCD. Go at low tide and you will see the layout of the structure very easily. Then you will know where the holes are at high tide. Start out at the rocks or the little piers with dead shrimp and you can catch whiting, croaker, drum and sheepshead. Get there early and fish the incoming tide around mosquito island with live shrimp under a popping cork and you should catch some trout. Go late at night with some lights and fish live shrimp or artificials under the lights and there are trout to be had. Chuck out some cut bait and bull reds and shark are usually around. The TCD has lots of fish and if you catch the right day, right tide, right bait you can load up.


----------



## saltwaterfisherman (Jan 5, 2014)

dinodude said:


> Honestly, I never really had much luck at Texas City Dike and many people I see around me don't do too well; it can be on and off but I've always heard this: moving tides of some sort is needed. Also, I don't really see much going on in the water unless it's early morning (before sunrise).
> 
> Look up the topological structure of mosquito island, some parts are dangerous. As you wade out, there should be a gut you walk through; lots of people try to fish that during a tide.
> 
> ...


I think that if I am going to wade I would invest in some waders. I came across some videos on You Tube of people fishing in Texas City from the rocks so I didn`t need to get in the water which is why I was thinking about this spot.


----------



## dinodude (Mar 17, 2013)

saltwaterfisherman said:


> I think that if I am going to wade I would invest in some waders. I came across some videos on You Tube of people fishing in Texas City from the rocks so I didn`t need to get in the water which is why I was thinking about this spot.


Waders are actually discouraged at mosquito island, because you might encounter a deep drop off and water might get into your waders and you won't be in a very fun situation.

I've seen people fish off the levee road ( there's a road that goes to your left before you enter the dike); if you wanna stay dry, try getting onto that road and keep driving till you hit the gazebo, then fish from there.

Also, if you use facebook, I recommend joining the Texas city dike fishing group; lots of good information there.


----------



## saltwaterfisherman (Jan 5, 2014)

bigdawg said:


> Give it a shot brother there are plenty of fish to catch at the TCD. Go at low tide and you will see the layout of the structure very easily. Then you will know where the holes are at high tide. Start out at the rocks or the little piers with dead shrimp and you can catch whiting, croaker, drum and sheepshead. Get there early and fish the incoming tide around mosquito island with live shrimp under a popping cork and you should catch some trout. Go late at night with some lights and fish live shrimp or artificials under the lights and there are trout to be had. Chuck out some cut bait and bull reds and shark are usually around. The TCD has lots of fish and if you catch the right day, right tide, right bait you can load up.


I was thinking about going in the evening since it is so **** hot during the day. I have a small Honda generator and a construction light so I was thinking about giving it a shot. I am happy to catch trout or reds or any good eaten fish. We have caught a few sharks over the years which were a blast to fight, but we usually release them. Thank you for the info.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

After you go and watch, figure some places and tactics you wanna try keep in mind that when bottom fishing for reds, croaker, etc..at TCD tides are crucial not only for catching fish, but to keep from losing tackle.
AS SOON as the tides slows and begins to go slack reel in and recast. Maybe wait a beat and see if going stay slack or turn back fast. If you leave a rig out and the tide starts the other way, it's going get hung up and lost.
An extra long handle landing net will get the keepers you catch safely on the the bank without you getting down to dangerous slick rocks to land it.
After you get the terminal tackle you want to use figured out, take 3X the amount you think you need.


----------



## Momma's Worry (Aug 3, 2009)

shadslinger said:


> After you go and watch, figure some places and tactics you wanna try keep in mind that when bottom fishing for reds, croaker, etc..at TCD tides are crucial not only for catching fish, but to keep from losing tackle.
> AS SOON as the tides slows and begins to go slack reel in and recast. Maybe wait a beat and see if going stay slack or turn back fast. If you leave a rig out and the tide starts the other way, it's going get hung up and lost.
> An extra long handle landing net will get the keepers you catch safely on the the bank without you getting down to dangerous slick rocks to land it.
> After you get the terminal tackle you want to use figured out, take 3X the amount you think you need.


the end where the old pier was has always been the best location .....trout,reds,flounder,drum,sand trout , croaker,ribbonfish,eels ..there the bottom drops away from the rocks at at a good rate to a cast-able 50' hole ...lunar tide is a must ......finger mullet best,cork or bottom ...live shrimp under a cork near rocks next.....bucktail jigs,white or yellow


----------



## bigdawg (May 23, 2004)

saltwaterfisherman said:


> I was thinking about going in the evening since it is so **** hot during the day. I have a small Honda generator and a construction light so I was thinking about giving it a shot. I am happy to catch trout or reds or any good eaten fish. We have caught a few sharks over the years which were a blast to fight, but we usually release them. Thank you for the info.


You will be surprised how many feel the same way about the heat. I've been down there on summer nights when it looked like daytime with all the light plants lighting up the water. Thats usually the weekends though, week days aren't as bad.


----------



## Duckchasr (Apr 27, 2011)

If you wade fish in that area watch the ship wakes.


----------

